# Standard Lightworks: Timeline verkürzen



## Akkuso (5. April 2012)

Heyho,
ich bin gerade dabei mich etwas in Lightworks einzuarbeiten.
Und schwubs stehe ich vor einem Problem.
Beim Export wird die Gesamtzeit aller importierten Videos ausgegeben anstatt nur der geschnittene Bereich.
Das geschnittene Video geht 1:14. Ausgegeben werden aber 19:49 (gesamtzeit aller importierten Rohdaten). Nach den 1:14 min des exportierten Videos kommt bis 19:49 nur ein schwarzes Bild.

http://www.abload.de/img/2012-04-05_112042ukuzi.png

Weiß jemand wie man in Lightworks die Ausgabezeit definieren kann?

Gruß Boby


----------



## Zinken (5. April 2012)

Ich habe zwar noch nie mit Lightworks gearbeitet, aber rechts siehst Du eine Anzeige "Marked duration". In der Regel findet sich dann in den Ausgabeeinstellungen auch eine Option "Markers" o.ä., bei der nur der markierte Bereich exportiert wird. Im Zweifelsfall kanst Du ja mal einen Screenshot der Ausgabeeinstellungen posten.


----------



## Akkuso (10. April 2012)

Ersteinmal die Screenshots des Export Menüs und der Timeline Optionen.

EXPORT

TIMELINE

Hoffe das Hilft etwas.


----------



## WirsindWir (28. August 2013)

Dieses Thema ist zwar schon alt, aber ich denke, dass viele hier drauf stoßen und immer noch danach suchen. Ich persönlich habe die Lösung zufällig gefunden.

1. Scrollt in Lightworks soweit heraus, dass ihr die komplette Timeline sehen könnt (wie im Bild vom Threadersteller zu sehen).
2. Haltet die Maus am Ende der Timeline, sodass am Mauszeiger ein Zeichen ähnlich diesem ] erscheint.
3. Klicken und nach links zu eurem Videomaterial ziehen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch helfen konnte und ihr Spaß an der Nutzung dieser tollen Suite habt.

MfG

WsW


----------

